# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  ZADAR - Mala škola dojenja 12.08.2013.

## bebelina

Drage trudnice , 
Obavještavamo vas da će se u multimedijalnoj dvorani *Gradske knjižnice Zadar , u ponedjeljak 12.08.2013. održati Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja.*
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju , a namjenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.

*Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe , radnim danom od 10-18 sati na mob: 098-965-08-60 .*

Početak radionice je u 17 sati , a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta ( uključena pauza).
*Radionica je besplatna ,* veselimo se vašem dolasku. :Very Happy:

----------

